# email on iPhone: "this message has no content"



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

after upgrading to 4.0, sometimes when i try to access my Gmail via the Mail icon, i get this message. the message reads as new and i can't view any content or even tap the message to open it (even if it is blank). i know that the email has content so it's definitely an error.

any ideas?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive noticed this a few times, it usually happens when I am trying to download an email and my Internet goes out or I interrupt it part way. The only way I have been able to get to it again is to turn the phone on and off' then it will redownload the email.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

yup just noticed the issue yesterday .. weird one, cause going into webmail there are no messages in the inbox there. shutting down phone and back on fixes the issue. was not an issue on any of the previous OS.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't have an iPhone at the moment, but this seems to have popped up in iOS4 when there is a connection problem amidst downloading an email. My sister comes to me with all of her iPhone issues. For her, I just closed the mail app (from the multitasking dock.) and when I reloaded it the email "rechecked" itself.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've seen some scattered reports of this: a workaround is to select a different mailbox (like Junk) then select back (rather than restarting the iPhone). No idea what's causing it.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Exit mail (including the background version) and restart. You'll likely get your email message.


----------

